# Sump setup for cichlids



## bmarine (May 24, 2013)

Hey everyone! I need some help setting up my sump for my 90 gallon peacock tank. I got a used 30 gallon sump for it with just 2 baffles, and I need help with how to filtrate it. Under the second baffle I put a sponge so that is one level of mechanical filtration. I also have a stash of bioballs and dry rock that I could put in the middle section for biological media. Any preference on these?

Also, any other ideas for mechanical filtration? What's better/easier, having a filter sock and holder, or doing a DIY sort of thing with sponges? Any suggestions or recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Does water flow into the sump into a drip pan or sock? First or middle chamber? Water flows under the first baffle then over the second one?

For both my sumps water comes into a drip pan (has 3 layers of filter pads) which drips down below to 1st chamber (middle chamber of sump) filled with bio balls. At the bottom of 1st chamber water flows to the right into 2nd chamber (refugium), then water goes left underneath 1st chamber (space filled with Purigen bags) into 3rd chamber where I have canister filters (FX4 - 450gal, 307 - 180gal) running before the return pump takes water back up to the tank.


----------



## bmarine (May 24, 2013)

Nice! Water flows directly into the sump right now, over the first baffle and under the second.


----------



## bmarine (May 24, 2013)

Here's a picture. So I have the pump in the right and a sponge under that baffle.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Is it acrylic?

Looks like brackets in the middle chamber where a glass/acrylic section slides into so a rectangle shaped sponge media could fit.

Speaking only from what I'm familiar with, I would take it to a glass shop and ask them to make a drip pan box that I would then silicone into the first chamber. That would give the opportunity to have mechanical filtration in drip pan, and then bio media either underneath or in the second chamber.


----------



## bmarine (May 24, 2013)

I just ended up going with a filter sock on it with some bioballs. Thanks!


----------

